# Photo Illumination Box



## LuxLuthor (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw this in a throw away mag, and it looked handy to get a cheap, diffused light illumination box for taking pictures of things. It is 18" in all dimensions, so most things I would want to photograph or sell on EBay would fit in it.


----------



## frisco (Feb 5, 2007)

Lux you can make a DIY version for small money.

- PVC frame

- translucent diffusion material... shower curtain, bedsheet, tracing paper.

- any lamp and use 100 watt bulbs.

frisco





LuxLuthor said:


> I saw this in a throw away mag, and it looked handy to get a cheap, diffused light illumination box for taking pictures of things. It is 18" in all dimensions, so most things I would want to photograph or sell on EBay would fit in it.


----------



## cmacclel (Feb 5, 2007)

It's $69 at Amazon......I may pick one up 

Mac


----------



## metalhed (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought one just this last week for review photography. I'm not much of a photographer, but it does make a significant difference in the quality of my pictures.

I considered making one myself, but by the time I drove around purchasing the materials, and then actually assembled the darn thing, I suspect I'd have more invested than just buying one.

Besides, I had visions of several trips to a fabric store before I happened to pick out the right fabric for the boxes sides. I suspect that the quality of the diffusion material is more important than one realizes, and I also suspect that a fabric store employee might not have a clue as to what fabric to use. (And I'm not trying to offend fabric-store employees with that statement!)

I like that the American Recorder unit is portable, and relatively small. It does make it very easy to set up just about anywhere.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 5, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> It's $69 at Amazon......I may pick one up
> 
> Mac



Damn....I always forget to check with Amazon....they have everything these days...including replacement parts for my outside gas grill.

Same deal on could have made my own...but to have all the things in one box just seemed like it was worth the convenience to buy the package.


----------



## paulr (Feb 5, 2007)

Those things are called light tents and bhphoto.com has a wide range of them, as well as the diffusion materials and so forth.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 6, 2007)

paulr said:


> Those things are called light tents and bhphoto.com has a wide range of them, as well as the diffusion materials and so forth.



I didn't see anything on that site that included the items I posted together for a price like that or Amazon's....and with a 100% satisfaction guarantee....I might return it if there was a better one at a decent price...or if I like it, return and get the one from Amazon.

They also have this 30" version, but doubt I would need one that big.


.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 12, 2007)

This box ROCKS! :rock: Taken with my lowly Canon Sureshot S-45 with no flash.


----------



## jtice (Feb 12, 2007)

What are you using as lighting?

I was gonna make one of these, and did, sorta, 
but only used a white bed sheet, which blocks too much light.

Heres the last setup I was using.





~John


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought my 24" 'tent' off of ebay for $30. I don't see how 100W bulbs would be enough though. I use anywhere from 2-4 500-1000W bulbs in the 3600k range. Of course I've recently blown all but one of mine which is why my photos have sucked lately.  :lolsign: 


-DF

Edit: Gratuitous Ti light tent shots ...:naughty:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 12, 2007)

I just used the exact setup with their two lights from this photo illumination box I bought. When I bought it from XTreme Geeks it was actually $75 + $12 S&H, which ends up being cheaper than the $70 model from Amazon, since they charge $18 S&H. 

Actually, here is an even better price that shows the parts better & that only charges $63.68 + $14 S&H. The carrying case they show is actually a part of the folding white sides....it is all attached at sides with cloth hinges, and velcro attachments. Takes about 30 seconds to setup or take down. Lights have feet that telesope down from tube and spring out...again, very clever design.

This comes with a tripod, lights, reversible blue/gray cloth, and everything folds together, and lights/tripod fits in pockets to make a very portable (has a handle), light, easy to store & sturdy nylon-canvas type portfolio package that measures 16" x 17" x 3.5"






I can't say enough about how well designed and functional it is...but it is obvious now why it won so many awards when it came out. My images speak for themselves...and I have no big bulky box and hanging lights all over the place like Jtice shows to take up space. LOL! I think these two small lights work in part because they use the right fabric (vs. the $30 model DFiorentino mentions). 

Factor in the ergonomic folding design, pockets, tripod, two lights, two cloth surface colors, portability....this is just a great item.


----------



## Pumaman (Feb 12, 2007)

Had to share my super cheap and simple setup. 2 pieces of white foamcore and a minipod for very small things and tripod for bigger. During the day, set it up below a window. but the really useful way is to set it up in very low light with a long(2-6 sec) exposure and use a photon to paint light over the subject. I have taken many like this with the wonders of digital photography allowing for instant feedback.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 12, 2007)

Pumaman, that is awesome! :bow: :bow:

When you say 'paint' the object with a Photon, do you mean run the light along the entire object a little at a time... and the camera will sort of integrate all the passes into a whole? Or something completely different?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 13, 2007)

I think he is saying the photon is a type of tiny, low level light that he combines with the 2-6 second exposure time. That is a great picture. I just don't have the patience to screw around with a 2-6 sec exposure, trying to find the right time, and color of light. 

I'm loving this light box...posted another 5 pix with the same setup in this thread.


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys! Just ordered one of these from Amazon. Price is $72 and you can get free shipping if you go to this page and make sure to add the Amazon.com offering to your shopping cart, NOT one from a different seller. Just wanted to share the love!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 15, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Thanks guys! Just ordered one of these from Amazon. Price is $72 and you can get free shipping if you go to this page and make sure to add the Amazon.com offering to your shopping cart, NOT one from a different seller. Just wanted to share the love!



Nice pickup.....I didn't see that Amazon listing.....which for me is at this link specifically.


----------



## frisco (Feb 15, 2007)

jtice said:


> What are you using as lighting?
> 
> I was gonna make one of these, and did, sorta,
> but only used a white bed sheet, which blocks too much light.
> ...



Kinda missing the point a little. What you may want to try is shooting the light through the bed sheet/diffusion material. It may be a several second exposure so use a tripod.

frisco


----------



## jtice (Feb 18, 2007)

I know that typically you shine the light through the material,
but the regular bed sheet i was using blocked too much of the light.
I was mainly using it to bounce a bit of the light at that point.
I dont find defusing the light a problem at all.

What I really want to eventually setup is about 3 100W Spiral bulbs.

~John


----------

